# Ft Bragg MLB game



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2016)

The Braves play the Marlins in a regular season game at Ft Bragg on July 3rd and Major League Baseball is building a 12,500 seat stadium on the base.

I think that is really cool and a great idea. Hope you cats in Fayettenam get to enjoy the game.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That is cool.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't mean to be a pessimist, but how much did that stadium cost? Also, who and how are they paying for it?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I don't mean to be a pessimist, but how much did that stadium cost? Also, who and how are they paying for it?



Major League Baseball and the Players Association are footing the entire bill. 

www.morningjournal.com/article/MJ/20160626/SPORTS/160629660


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Major League Baseball and the Players Association are footing the entire bill.
> 
> www.morningjournal.com/article/MJ/20160626/SPORTS/160629660




What a win/win!!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Major League Baseball and the Players Association are footing the entire bill.
> 
> www.morningjournal.com/article/MJ/20160626/SPORTS/160629660



That's awesome, sure is magnanimous of them. Hope that there will be an influx of baseball groupies at Bragg.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 28, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Hope that there will be an influx of baseball groupies at Bragg.



Pro-ball types make waaaaaaaaay more than BAH, so be careful what you wish for...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 28, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Pro-ball types make waaaaaaaaay more than BAH, so be careful what you wish for...
> 
> View attachment 15885


Wait a sec, I thought baseball groupies were classy edumacated ladies. I'm pretty sure that they make more in a year, than the majority of heathens running around Bragg will see in two.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm saying the indigenous groupie population might protest the invasive species. :wall:


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 28, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm saying the indigenous groupie population might protest the invasive species. :wall:


Aw shit, sorry. I missed the joke. I'm an asshole...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2016)

The game is tomorrow, Atlanta will be the home team, Miami the visitors.

The Grounds Crew is made up entirely of service personnel, who, during practice runs, covered the field with the tarp in record time for any major league facility. 

Hope the baseball gods bring good weather to the Bragg area tomorrow...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The game is tomorrow, Atlanta will be the home team, Miami the visitors.
> 
> The Grounds Crew is made up entirely of service personnel, who, during practice runs, covered the field with the tarp in record time for any major league facility.
> 
> Hope the baseball gods bring good weather to the Bragg area tomorrow...



Now that the stadium is there, it would be great for MLB to slot several games at Bragg.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2016)

I was hoping to watch it but I don't think it's going to be televised.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I was hoping to watch it but I don't think it's going to be televised.



I think it's being shown as Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I think it's being shown as Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN.



Yep, 8pm. Thanks, bro.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2016)

Wait, you're telling me the Bragg guys don't play golf...interesting.  Nice field from MLB though.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 2, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Wait, you're telling me the Bragg guys don't play golf...interesting.  Nice field from MLB though.



Why did you bring golf into this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Why did you bring golf into this?



Bragg is full of golf courses. Many bases are. I got what he was saying.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Why did you bring golf into this?


First sentence from the article posted: " A weed-infested golf course at Fort Bragg has bloomed into a major league-quality baseball field on the vast U.S. Army post."

Based on the map there are two courses, I suppose there is now only one.  I figured they only had one, it had nothing to do with golf per se.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 2, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> First sentence from the article posted: " A weed-infested golf course at Fort Bragg has bloomed into a major league-quality baseball field on the vast U.S. Army post."
> 
> Based on the map there are two courses, I suppose there is now only one.  I figured they only had one, it had nothing to do with golf per se.



It does make you wonder.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2016)

Play ball!!!

MLB Officials Pack in Full Schedule Before Fort Bragg Game


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone go?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

I watched. Great event. The crowd seemed to really appreciate it. I like those snazzy maroon berets.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154266103574326&id=101037824325


----------

